# Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t



## G4MER_4_EVER (13. Dezember 2011)

*Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Hallo Leute,

Habe an meinem AMD 1090t noch den "boxed-lüfter" dran. an sich kühlt er  mittlerweile (dank Gehäuselüftern) recht gut (29° im idle und 51° unter  Last)
dennoch möchte ich mich nach einem neuen Kühler umsehen.

1.weil der alte beim zocken selbst mit Kopfhörern hörbar ist und auch im 
   idle durch sein etwas seltsam surrendes Geräusch unter den 
   Gehäuselüftern (wenn diese nicht auf 100% laufen) hervorsticht
2. da ich vorhabe meinen Prozessor in naher zukunft etwas zu übertakten 
   und ich da gegen überhitzung auf der sicheren Seite stehen will

Mehr wie 40-45€ möchte ich nicht unbedingt ausgeben. Hab mir auch schon  einige Modelle angeschaut allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem: mein  gehäuse (NZXT Phantom) könnte zwar sehr große Kühler "vertragen" doch  habe ich einen Seitenlüfter drin der meinen Platz um ~4 cm verkleinert.  Ich habe jetzt noch ungefähr 15,5cm für den Kühler platz. Reicht das für  einen ordentlichen oder soll ich lieber den Gehäuselüfter rausnehmen  und dafür einen großen CPU-Kühler einbauen?

Danke im Vorraus
MfG
G4MER_4_EVER


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Zalman CNPS9900 LED (Sockel 775/754/939/940/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at EU
Wäre mein Vorschlag.
Aber jeder wird dir einen anderen machen, ich würde Tests ansehen und selbst entscheiden.


----------



## G4MER_4_EVER (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Hmm ja ich hatte mit auch schon einige angeschaut nur weiß ich eben nicht wie ich das mit dem gehäuselüfter machen soll.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Miss mal ab wie hoch der Kühler sein darf.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Scythe Mugen Rev. B kannst sogar mit Standardlüfter gut fahren und auch der wird nicht sonderlich laut. Wenn du die Lüfter änderst gegen b e quiet Silent-Wings oder ähnliches, bist dann noch leiser.


----------



## G4MER_4_EVER (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

@Triceratops: wie eigendlich oben schon erwähnt  15,5 cm

@oldsql.Triso: kann ich auf den Standardkühler jeden lüfter schrauben? und wie ist dann die kühlleistung?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*



G4MER_4_EVER schrieb:


> @Triceratops: wie eigendlich oben schon erwähnt  15,5 cm


 Hopla überlesen  sorry
Mein vorgeschlagener Kühler würde sich zb ausgehen.


----------



## Gamer 1997 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Würde dir den Thermalright HR-02 Macho empfehlen


----------



## Nils16866 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

oda EKL Alpenföhn "GrossClockner "den habe ich drauf auf meinem 1075T


----------



## Kaktus (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

15,5cm hoch wäre der Coolink Corator DS. Der ist Stärker als ein Mugen 2 und hängt nur wenig hinter den absoluten Topkühlern hinter her.


----------



## elohim (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Persönlich würde ich wohl eher den Seitenlüfter ausbauen und einen Kühler wie den True Spirit 140 oder den Archon von Thermalright einbauen. 
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 140 2-Fan Bundle (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (mit zweitem Lüfter)
Thermalright Archon (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright Archon Rev. A (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (neue Revision mit 150mm Lüfter)

Falls das keine Option ist, so ist zB der von Kaktus empfohlene Corator eine gute Wahl oder auch einer der folgenden:
Gelid Tranquillo (Sockel 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Zalman CNPS 10X Performa (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## SilencerAMD (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Noctua NH-C14

Klar ca 70 €
, aber  Top-Down Kühler-> Umliegende Komponenten werden mitgekühlt
                                -> Leistungsstark
                                -> Bauhöhe 130 mm ( also könnte der seitliche Lüfter bleiben)
                                -> Durch Seitenteil Lüfter direkte zuführung von Frtischluft zum Cpu Kühler

Laut PCGH- Einkaufsführer in der Aktuellen Ausgabe ist er direkt hinter dem Thermaright Silver Arrow. Test in Ausgabe 4/11 der PCGH


----------



## G4MER_4_EVER (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Ist der macho nicht zu groß`?



Nils16866 schrieb:


> oda EKL Alpenföhn "GrossClockner "den habe ich drauf auf meinem 1075T


Wie ist er von der Lautstärke?

@Kaktus: gefällt mir ganz gut ..werde ihn mal näher anschauen

Mal schaun was Weihnachten bringt  vielleicht wirds dann auch der NH-C14


----------



## Jonnyhh (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II x6 1090t*

Bau den Lüfter im Seitenteil ab und hol dir den Phanteks. Kostet zwar einiges aber ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Luftkühler überhaupt. Hab ihn jetzt seit knapp über einer woche und will ihn nicht mehr hergeben!!!


----------

